# Opinions on Bobcat 553



## wiseguyslawn

there is one for sale in my area and I feel its perfect for what I will need it for. I am a smaller lawn & landscape company and mainly until I get bigger accounts it will be used for sidewalks and small drives.

Down the road will this machine have enough a** to have a 6-8 foot push box?

In the summer it will only be used for small landscaping jobs, moving mulch and grass.

Thanks this will be my first skid steer and trying to get some advice.


----------



## buckwheat_la

funny you should ask, my neighbor has the 553, and loves it, not quite a full sized machine, but does a lot, and for a small landscaping contractor, it is great, it isn't going to handle a 8 ft push, he tried our push last snowfall, a 6-7ft push with lower side walls (2 feet) would probably be ok, where these machines shine is how they get into tight areas, if you are a smaller landscaper, this machine well serve you well


----------



## snocrete

buckwheat_la;912049 said:


> funny you should ask, my neighbor has the 553, and loves it, not quite a full sized machine, but does a lot, and for a small landscaping contractor, it is great, it isn't going to handle a 8 ft push, he tried our push last snowfall, a 6-7ft push with lower side walls (2 feet) would probably be ok, where these machines shine is how they get into tight areas, if you are a smaller landscaper, this machine well serve you well


X's 2........6ft pusher at best. Great sidewalk machine with 5ft plow or blower


----------



## wiseguyslawn

Almost all sidewalks in my area measure 48" the machine is 46" tire to tire. Bucket is 48" so I would have to get a blank and put on a 36" plow of some sort. Reason I asked about the box was because I'm sitting at 3 trucks right now and if bought I would like to bid a some bigger accounts. No Big Walmarts by no means, but something where I might have to stack some snow or use the bobcat and was curious what it could be capable of. I have a better idea now sounds like a good fit for what I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## Bruce'sEx

a 553 isn't going to stack very high at all, and the bucket size will not move snow from A to B very fast. For pushing snow to clear sidewalks it's a good machine. keep a 48" bucket on or blade for clearing sidewalks, is the best way to use that machine in my opinion.


----------



## jomama45

snocrete;912336 said:


> X's 2........6ft pusher at best. Great sidewalk machine with 5ft plow or blower


X3



Bruce'sEx;912580 said:


> *a 553 isn't going to stack very high at all, and the bucket size will not move snow from A to B very fast*. For pushing snow to clear sidewalks it's a good machine. keep a 48" bucket on or blade for clearing sidewalks, is the best way to use that machine in my opinion.


Agreed. Don't plan on replacing a truck with a machine this size. I think you'll get the most use out of a machine like this after the storm. I'd keep an open mind & look at a 1500# machine if you're only going to have one machine. The 553 seems better complimenting a bigger machine, or highly specialized work.

Good luck.


----------



## heather lawn spray

We've been running the next size down, the 443/463 for 15 years. It's good to 4 feet wide, so I don't imagine the 553 would be much over 6 foot for operating capacity. Our 463 travels with a truck as a detailing machine, along side the plow truck.


----------



## wiseguyslawn

The T110 looks like a nice machine as well for a compact loader but still probably not enough to cut it for the snow. What model would you guys recommend, for what I want to use it for 6-8 foot box, stacking, summer smaller landscape jobs, mulch, soil, etc. Thanks. Didn't buy the 553 think It would be great for now but a couple years would have to buy a bigger skid.


----------



## snocrete

wiseguyslawn;913598 said:


> The T110 looks like a nice machine as well for a compact loader but still probably not enough to cut it for the snow. What model would you guys recommend, for what I want to use it for 6-8 foot box, stacking, summer smaller landscape jobs, mulch, soil, etc. Thanks. Didn't buy the 553 think It would be great for now but a couple years would have to buy a bigger skid.


S185 or S175, assuming you are looking at Bobcats. They are a good all around machine, and can perform the tasks you are looking to accomplish.


----------



## snocrete

wiseguyslawn;912493 said:


> Almost all sidewalks in my area measure 48" the machine is 46" tire to tire. Bucket is 48" so I would have to get a blank and put on a 36" plow of some sort. Reason I asked about the box was because I'm sitting at 3 trucks right now and if bought I would like to bid a some bigger accounts. No Big Walmarts by no means, but something where I might have to stack some snow or use the bobcat and was curious what it could be capable of. I have a better idea now sounds like a good fit for what I'm looking for. Thanks


FWIW, I am pretty sure the 5ft plow angled is 4ft wide. A 553 as no place in parking lots, even small ones.....and your trucks will stack higher than one of those.


----------



## wiseguyslawn

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=689

These track skids have more power for the size but will they stack any better.


----------



## snocrete

wiseguyslawn;913668 said:


> http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=689
> 
> These track skids have more power for the size but will they stack any better.


That link just puts you at the home page? Were you trying to show some specific machines?

Regardless, HP dosent really have a lot to do with stacking abilities....its more of a lift height/reach issue. One thing about the track machines though, "when the snow is right" you can drive up your pile and push snow to the top, similar to making a dirt ramp. Not all conditions allow this but when they do its awsome. Personally I prefer track machines, but that is because the majority of my income benefits from them over wheel SS's. In snow removal, I would rather have wheels (preferably dedicated snow tires) just my opinion.


----------



## buckwheat_la

anything from case in the 420 and above series well do you just fine
if you are looking at older cases, look at the 40xt and larger
if you are looking older still, look at the 1840 and 1845, (these machines are old, but very bullet proof, i know a guy who has a 1845 with 12000+hours, and NO major repairs...)


----------

